# Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?



## Pilkman (19. August 2007)

Hi,

wenn ihr ein Schlauchboot mit Spannriemen auf dem Dachträger transportiert, liegt das dann mit der Oberseite auf dem Träger oder mit der Unterseite? 

Es soll dazu mal in der Zeitschrift "Boote" einen Test gegeben haben, welche Variante sicherer und "windschnittiger" ist, aber leider liegt mir das Ergebnis dieses Tests nicht mehr vor - deswegen meine Frage hier an dieser Stelle... #h


----------



## Torsk1 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*

Ich würde sagen mit der Oberseite auf die Träger rauf, da die Unterseite glatt ist und dadurch weniger verwirbelungen entstehen, und mit der Spitze nach vorn#h


----------



## Pikepauly (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*

Würde ich auch so machen. Hab zwar noch kein Schlauchi, aber früher ein kleines Kunststoffboot aufm Dach gefahren. Da auch den Boden nach oben, ging sehr gut.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*

Moin, moin!

Andererseits hat man bei den meisten größeren Schlauchbooten ja einen Kiel und eine Biegung des Schlauches nach oben im vorderen Bereich. Umgekehrt transportiert und über das Autodach hinwegstehend stelle ich mir dann bzgl. starken Verwirbelungen auch nicht so toll vor. |kopfkrat

Kennt jemand noch das Ergebnis des Windkanaltests bei der Zeitschrift "Boote"? #h


----------



## friggler (20. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*

http://www.dk-content.de/boote-magazin/pdf-archiv//0021-0036_bo-08-07.p1.pdf

Beschreibung :
Ein Test im Windkanal beantwortet 1988 die Frage, wie man das. Boot auf dem Autodach transportieren soll. Kieloben oder kielunten?



Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*

Ich habe eben nochmal ein wenig gegoogelt und die Aussage gefunden, dass der ADAC zum Transport von Schlauchbooten auf dem Dachträger auch vor etlichen Jahren Versuche zum Spritverbrauch durchgeführt hat. Und da soll die Variante, bei der das Schlauchboot mit der Unterseite auf dem Dachträger in normaler "Fahrtstellung" transportiert wurde, wesentlich spritsparender und damit aerodynamisch günstiger sein als der "umgedrehte" Transport mit der Oberseite des Schlauchbootes auf dem Dachträger. |kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*

@ Andreas

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe, aber das ist leider die PDF-Ausgabe von Auszügen der aktuellen "Boote" - da wird nur Bezug genommen auf diesen Test von 1988...


----------



## friggler (20. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*

Ich habe das auch nur auf die schnelle ergoogelt...
Leider vorher nicht angesehen...
Wenn Du die Redaktion anschreibst (Datum und Titel sind ja bekannt) werden die Dir evtl. den Artikel zusenden. Neist machen das die Verlage problemlos.

Dabei könnte Ich mir aber vorstellen dass die Aussage nicht allgemeingültig ist...
Mein Ris hat z.B. einen ca. 50cm hochgezogenen Bug und bei einigen anderen Schlauchis ist das noch extremer.
Bei 50cm Schläuchen ragt das dann ca 1m in die Höhe. Möglicherweise ist dann die optimale Transportlage eine andere als bei geraden Schlauchbooten#c.

Wenn Du eine Anhängerkupplung hast würde Ich immer einen Trailer nehmen.
Das handling mit dem Dachgepäckträger ist wirklich übel, und allein eine Herausforderung...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*

Hi Andreas,

die Bedenken mit der Allgemeingültigkeit habe ich grundsätzlich auch. Bei den von mir zu transportierenden Schlauchbooten geht es aber nicht um große RIBs, sondern um eher kleinere Schlaucher mit Luftboden und Längen um die 3 Meter. Das sind dann noch relativ gut handelbare Gewichte um die 30kg.


----------



## friggler (20. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*

Bei meinem Ris (so heisst der Hersteller ist aber kein RIB) das ist 3,90m fällt Autodachtransport (ausser Transporter) eh flach...

Ich bin auch von der Schlauchbootklasse um 3m ausgegangen. Habe vemutet dass es zum Karpfenangeln uä. sein soll...(2,5-3,3m und Zuladung um 950Kg fürs Karpfengerödel#y:q) 

Das Gewicht ist auch nicht so das Problem. Wenn Du alleine bist musst Du mit dem Boot jonglieren um es auf das Dach zu bekommen. Das ist einfach sehr unhandlich und nur deshalb alleine übel. Ich habe noch ein kleines 2,90m Schlauchi auch in der 30Kg Gewichtsklasse und hatte damit allein echte Probleme...(z.T. auch weil Ich nur eine Handbreite grösser als ein brütendes Perlhuhn bin-ein 2m Mensch hat es evtl. leichter#c). Kommt wohl auch auf die Bauform und das Boot an...

Wenn Du eines mit Luftboden hast, warum nicht aufgerollt in einer Dachbox? 
Das dürfte auch für das Boot besser sein. Auf dem Dachgepäckträger reisst der Wind recht stark, das merkt man sogar beim fahren. Wenn Du einen kleinen Trailer hast und das Boot aufgebaut transportierst kannst Du auch den AB dranlassen (optimale Transportlage) und hast zusätzlichen Stauraum für leichtes Gepäck im Boot. Abgesehen davon ist die Belastung für das Boot weit geringer.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboottransport auf dem Autodach - wie?*



friggler schrieb:


> ... habe vemutet dass es zum Karpfenangeln uä. sein soll...(2,5-3,3m und Zuladung um 950Kg fürs Karpfengerödel#y:q) ...



Na, deswegen auch der Luftboden - der gibt nochmal ordentlich Zuladekapazität... :q

Nein, nein, soviel Mist belastet nur - wenn man allein übersetzt, ist ein 3 Meter-Schlaucher theoretisch eine reine Sicherheitsreserve - ausgelastet sind die dann beileibe nicht.

Ist aber nicht nur zum Karpfenangeln, sondern auch für Hornhecht und Dorsch dichter unter Land an der Ostsee.



friggler schrieb:


> ... wenn Du eines mit Luftboden hast, warum nicht aufgerollt in einer Dachbox?
> Das dürfte auch für das Boot besser sein. Auf dem Dachgepäckträger reisst der Wind recht stark, das merkt man sogar beim fahren. ...



Platz ist im Auto an sich genug - hab ´nen Van. Ich wollte mir nur evtl. das ständige Auf- und Abbauen sparen, wenn das Boot in kurzen Zeitabständen hintereinander genutzt wird.


----------

